# Another Visko Vom Spartanville Pic!



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

Visko Pictured at 12 bratty weeks old! He's keeping me quite busy 










Visko at 11 weeks old










Visko at 10.5 weeks old


----------



## Equus5O (Apr 27, 2010)

Very handsome! What's the coloring? I've never seen that.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Love his coloring, great looking pup, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

> Love his coloring, great looking pup, thanks for sharing!


Thanks!



> Very handsome! What's the coloring? I've never seen that.


Thank you! He's a Black Sable.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He's going to be gorgeous! Very cute pup


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is sooooooo CUTE! but looks like a little devil LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you on your Puck Pup! He is adorable!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I love the second photo....what a gorgeous boy


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He's cute.


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

:wild: Devil he is! When you go outside to train him or even potty him you have to make sure no article of clothing moves or else it becomes history! 

Prey drive he has! He's crazy over everything that moves and I thought I was going to have to build drive after reading all the posts about DDR dogs lacking drive and are harder to train! Guess I got really lucky! 

Thank you everyone for your comments! I will be sure to update photos and maybe even get a video sometime


----------

